# Need help /info for shopping for a used JD garden tractor.



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

Looking for a used JD garden tractor.

Need one that will handle a front blade and a rear tiller.
Need suggestions on what models to look at and advice on good prices.
All help greatly appreciated.

I looked at this one yesterday but don't know if it's a good model and not sure if $3900.00 is a good price.
1998 John Deere GX 345

1 Owner Excellent Condition
500 Hours
Hydro
A/G Tires
48'' Mower Deck
48'' Front Blade
Tire Chains
Tilt
Cruse
Hydraulic Lift
$3900.00
__________________


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *Looking for a used JD garden tractor.
> 
> Need one that will handle a front blade and a rear tiller.
> ...


Bump


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Maybe a little help*

lb59--I personally have not used but one 300-series JD, and it was a stout machine, for sure.....Sounds like the one you are looking at is set up to do just what you want...with about 500 hrs, and being 8 yrs. old--that's 60-something hours a yr. useage--heck, not even broken in...
Just make sure of the service history--i.e.---hours and so fourth--Look over the owner's place--see how he keeps his home and car, and that will usually tell you how he handled his tractor.

Does he have the manuals with it?

Will he let you 'test-drive' it?

Do you have a trailer/or truck big enuff to transport it?

Can you use a roto-tiller with it?? rear-pto??

Just a few thoughts...If'n I had more time, I'd like to buy/sell/fix-up some small tractors--oh, well, ...one day.

turtle 

take care....


----------

